# 2016 Thermaltake CaseMOD Invitational Season 2 - HUFFER Build



## rakesh_sharma23 (Oct 13, 2016)

*2016 Thermaltake CaseMOD Invitational Season 2 - HUFFER Build*











Hello, 
I am  Rakesh Sharma from INDIA. Representing my country at 2016 Thermaltake CaseMod Invitational Season 2 with a unique casemod reflecting my passion towards Jet-Engines. Being from an engineering family background I always had a great attraction towards machines and engines, but unfortunately ended up as a Software Engineer in real life.

And Jet-Engines are such a beautiful artwork of engineering with great sound and power, which makes me little more passionate about. Now through this CaseMod I will try to showcase (likewise) one essential equipment used for starting a Jet engine.
The MA-1A Air-start cart or the 'HUFFER' cart. 

For this CaseMod, I will be modifying the Thermaltake Core X5 ATX Chassis.

*ABOUT BUILD IDEA*

MA-1A Air-start cart, some people called it the “Huffer”, is a start cart used to start Jet engines. This cart generates high velocity air, this air is then fed into the aircraft jet engine, causing it to spin or spool up with sufficient RPM for starting. The cart's air delivery system is powered by a small turbine engine. This thing has started many well known aircrafts like Lockheed F-104, Boeing B-52 and YB-49, a flying wing design bomber aircraft commissioned for service with the U.S. Air Force shortly after World War II. 









_* Thanks to AgentJayZ for sharing this video. _ And if you love the sound of starting of a turbine engine as I do, forward the video time to 5:42 Enjoy.. 

Due to its rugged design, MA-1A start cart is still used to start modern Fighter-planes and commercial airliner’s engines in many countries around the World.

My Case mod is focused on this “Huffer” design, with the Thermaltake Core X5 case showcasing as the main engine unit.

*HARDWARE*

CASE





PSU





PROCESSOR





MOTHERBOARD





GRAPHICS





SSD





HDD





RAM





COOLING


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 15, 2016)

Since we did it with one thread, we may as well stay consistent.
Advertising for the sake of advertising is against the TOS of TPU. Thread has been edited and links have been removed to adhere to our guidelines.
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/forum-guidelines.197329/ For reference!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 15, 2016)

that cart sounds like a -60 I used while in


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 15, 2016)

this contest
*2016 Thermaltake CaseMOD Invitational Season 2*

Is there a rule if you Enter  that Says you have to spam forums with sponsor's Product picture's

Just wondering as this second Thread that's Suffered This ??????


----------



## peche (Oct 15, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> this contest
> *2016 Thermaltake CaseMOD Invitational Season 2*
> 
> Is there a rule if you Enter  that Says you have to spam forums with sponsor's Product picture's
> ...


had the same question ...


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Oct 15, 2016)

I say change the TOS to no case mod contest builds unless it sponsored by TPU.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 15, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> this contest
> *2016 Thermaltake CaseMOD Invitational Season 2*
> 
> Is there a rule if you Enter  that Says you have to spam forums with sponsor's Product picture's
> ...





peche said:


> had the same question ...



@dorsetknob  @peche   Technically this one was first. Actually from what I heard from the other thread starter, part of the competition states links are to be used....anything for free traffic right?


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 15, 2016)

sneekypeet said:


> .anything for free traffic right?


Yeh Free publicity is sic OK especially when someone Else is Footing the Bill (@W1zzard  Bandwidth in this case)

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/case-modders-and-their-e-peen.225196/


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Oct 17, 2016)

sneekypeet said:


> Since we did it with one thread, we may as well stay consistent.
> Advertising for the sake of advertising is against the TOS of TPU. Thread has been edited and links have been removed to adhere to our guidelines.
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/forum-guidelines.197329/ For reference!



Sorry Sir I did't mean to link products for Advertising purpose..  Thanks for editing it.. will take care next time.


----------



## peche (Oct 18, 2016)

sneekypeet said:


> @dorsetknob  @peche   Technically this one was first. Actually from what I heard from the other thread starter, part of the competition states links are to be used....anything for free traffic right?


seems legit that you should have to do something for your sponsors, but i find most posts about some sponsored mods like spam since all the sponsor lists its bigger than mod itself...also more photos about sponsors and they just upload some pics about the mod progress so most people out there lost interest about the mod, like me ...

so i bet if they use to place just one pic of sponsor list or sh*t, and post moar about the project, the more people will follow or being interested on the mod project!

Regards,


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Nov 5, 2016)

*UPDATE : 5-Nov-2016*

Finally after waiting for long, I received my first shipment from Thermaltake.

Very excited… Now build work is no full throttle.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Nov 7, 2016)

*UPDATE : 7-Nov-2016*

Boards for the build is here, now Saturday night will be a great fun.











Cutting, drilling and assembling of MDF forming rough Air starter outer shell.
All hand tools, no power tools here..


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Nov 9, 2016)

*UPDATE : 9-Nov-2016*

Somewhat basic shell is ready.





















Now first filling of all joints and edges.









































Sanding down all the joints and rough sides, forming curved edges. Now will be doing a second fill and fine sanding before first primer layer.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Nov 12, 2016)

*UPDATE : 12-Nov-2016*

Moisture proof coating applied, one more sanding and shell is ready for primer.


























Cutting top panel for air inlet doors


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Nov 14, 2016)

*UPDATE : 14-Nov-2016*

More packages arrived with lot of goodies.





































































































































































































Working on the Gauge panel of the bulid.. Doing some wiring.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Nov 19, 2016)

*UPDATE : 19-Nov-2016*

Working on automatic top air inlet flap and exhaust flap. Also finally wheels arrived.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Nov 22, 2016)

*UPDATE : 22-Nov-2016*

Slow and steady build under progress.
Making mounting brackets for servo motors with LCD mounting in the top air inlet flap and little sneak peak on paint job.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Nov 28, 2016)

*UPDATE : 28-Nov-2016*

80 % paint job done. Test fitting some parts. Now working on final paint job, trying to give old and retro looks.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Dec 3, 2016)

*UPDATE : 03-Dec-2016*

Build progress on full speed. Working on finishing the top air flaps. 
LDC controller and micro-controller boards installed working on wiring and connection layout. Hope to finish top panel wiring soon.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Dec 5, 2016)

UPDATE : 5-Dec-2016

Full Sunday working…  from printer scrap parts to fully working top-air flap transition done successfully., just slight fine-tuning required.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Dec 7, 2016)

*UPDATE : 07-Dec-2016*

Front analog control panel part done. Everything working fine. RPM meter is displaying fan RPM. Under 5000 RPM meter displays accurate fan RPM, but above that it starts showing higher values of RPM.. some fine tuning in Arduino code will solve the issue.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Dec 12, 2016)

*UPDATE : 12-Dec-2016*

Slowly pushing the build towards its completion.  Installing VGA water block on both graphic cards. 

Test fitting, everything looks nice so fare.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Dec 17, 2016)

*UPDATE : 17-Dec-2016*

Making of liquid channel plate from sheets of acrylic.  Cutting, drilling and then threading holes for compression fitting installation.









































Now water channel is cut out from a 12mm thick acrylic sheet and everything is fused together with acrylic cement and installed inside the case.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 17, 2016)

You're a Genius @rakesh_sharma23


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Dec 20, 2016)

*UPDATE : 20-Dec-2016*

At last PETG tubes installation done. It was easy and perfect. 



















































Yellow transparent side panels cut down to proper dimensions, look great. 


























Still cutting marks are visible on side and edges, will be polishing for proper finish.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Dec 26, 2016)

*UPDATE : 26-Dec-2016*

Now started adding details to the build. Hand cutting the printouts and applying paint, trying to give some rough look.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Jan 2, 2017)

*UPDATE : 02-Jan-2017*

Now build is about to finish. Little video of filling the loop with coolant.

[YOUTUBE]aDBUm1HCSvc[/YOUTUBE]










Testing system with Operating System and driver packages installation. Some more final tweaks and system will be ready for gaming action.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 2, 2017)

rakesh_sharma23 said:


> *UPDATE : 02-Jan-2017*
> 
> Now build is about to finish. Little video of filling the loop with coolant.
> 
> ...



Amazing


----------



## Ungari (Jan 2, 2017)

Thermaltake?
The ones who copy other designs and make a waterblock that smothers the VRM?


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Jan 16, 2017)

*FINAL UPDATE : 16-JAN-2017*

After about three months of planning and building, finally my “Huffer” build completed. 

For me participating in 2016 Thermaltake CaseMOD Invitational Season 2 is great honor and making this build was real fun.

Like to thanks Thermaltake team, forum members and all of you how showed your interest and appreciation for my build.


















































































THANK YOU

Regards,
Rakesh Sharma
INDIA


----------

